

Harry Rosen on 'Creating Customers for Life' - AlexC04
http://www.marsdd.com/news-insights/meet-the-entrepreneurs/creating-customers-for-life-with-harry-rosen/

======
AlexC04
This is an absolutely delightful talk by 80 year old retail veteren Harry
Rosen. In the first five minutes he tells a story about herring sales that
you'll remember for life.

His wealth of experience in retail can teach us all lessons about sales,
customer relationship building and more.

Brilliant.

